# Dehumidifier - any recommendations?



## nogser (24 Oct 2003)

I'm planning to buy a dehumidifier.  Does anyone have any brand recommendations or specific things to look out for?

Nogser


----------



## sueellen (25 Oct 2003)

Nogser,

We bought a Mitsubishi model MJE100N in Power City a few years back.  I think it cost about £200 at the time.  It seems fine for an average 3 bedrm. house.  Have to say I don't know a lot about dehumidifiers other than the fact that we had condensation problems and it does appear to help (when I remember to put it on).  Notice that neither the power city, discount electric, d.i.d. or mitsubishi sites have any details of dehumidifiers.  Argos have the following .  B&Q also have these B&Q dehumidifiers  Note both prices are in stg.


----------



## nogser (28 Oct 2003)

Sueellen

Thanks for that.  I've two questions if you can answer them?

1) How noisy is it?
2) Have you ever tried to speed up drying your cloths indoor with it?

Thanks

Nogser


----------



## alpha (28 Oct 2003)

*clothes drying*

I bought one while living in an old damp house. (Used to absorb 5 pints a day from the bedroom!!) Brought it with me after building new place.

While not big enough to service the whole house I have it in the utility room of the kitchen. Advantages are twofold. There is no condensation in the kitchen from cooking. We also have our boiler in the utility room so that room is quite warm. The boiler and the dehumidifer means we can dry two or three washes a day. Drying that fast means you don't get the musty smell sometimes caused by slow indoor drying.


----------



## sueellen (29 Oct 2003)

nogser,

Neither my better half or myself could say that we found it particularly noisy.  Have never used it for drying clothes indoors.  Just noticed somebody say something recently on this site about drying clothes with the dehumidifier?  Don't quite understand this.  Do you mean drying them on the radiators and clearing up the condensation with the dehumidifier?

Not keen at all on drying clothes on the rads because of the condensation problems that we had some years ago.  Would also wonder would it not be cheaper to use a tumble dryer because you only block the heat with the clothes and therefore find it necessary to keep the heat on longer.  I know that with heavy clothes that can't be tumble dried it can be tempting to speed things up and bung them on the rads.


----------



## nogser (29 Oct 2003)

Sueellen

Thanks for the reply.  There was a post here months back about drying clothes.  My memory of it is that it is much cheaper and effective to run a dehumidifier to dry clothes than a dryer.  You put the dehumidifier in the same area as the clothes.  It keeps the moisture level in the room down as the clothes to dry out.  If I understand the theory correctly this a low moisture content will allow the water to be transfered from the clothes into the air and then into the dehumidifier much quicker than leaving them on a clothes horse in a room on there own.  I've two small kids and we've had bad experiences with shrinking clothes in the dryer so I'm trying to avoid using the dryer.

Nogser


----------



## sueellen (30 Oct 2003)

Hi Nogser,

I know exactly where you are coming from.  I got rid of my 21 year old tumble dryer because I felt it was overheating and shrinking the clothes.  I now find that the new one is no different.  Its really a no win situation.  I find it very awkward trying to get school uniforms dried, ironed and back in service every Monday.  Used to be only short of dragging the uniform off their back as they come thru the door on Fri.  I suppose you could say I cheated recently and bought a 2nd set of uniform items that can't go in the dryer so the big rush is off!

As mentioned previously I was warned that it is very bad for the house to constantly dry clothes indoors and it causes lots of different problems - I'm told.  I don't think that a dehumidifier would help with the drying but I suppose its worth a try? - approx £200 further expenditure :rolleyes


----------



## nogser (30 Oct 2003)

All

Thanks for the replies.  I'll post later if I get one on how well it works.

Nogser


----------



## Betsy Og (11 Nov 2003)

*I recommend*

I recommend you dont sleep in the same room as one thats operating (water leak in college flat, hence experience)

the bottom line is that you wake up with a dusty mouth and throat and contemplate death/using a crowbar to get your tonugue loose :b


----------



## sueellen (18 Jan 2004)

Nogser,

Noticed this item in the new Argos catalogue   Note its €94.99.  It might be a better idea than the dehumidifier.  See they also have this one reduced at the moment   Its down from €145 to €130.

Saw a programme also on I think on Discovery Channel some years back where they were trying to design something to eliminate ironing and I think it was along the lines of the airer so maybe it has a twofold use :rolleyes


----------



## nogser (23 Mar 2004)

Dehumidifier working fine for the last number of months.  It has improved the downstairs atmosphere as well as drying clothes successfully.  I have no idea what effect it has on the electricty bill.  I have it set up on a timed switch to match Nightsaver electricity.  Hopefully nature can take over again as the weather improves.

Nogser


----------

